# آسف أنْ لم أتصل بالأمس



## ammarsa25

آسف أ*نْ لم* أتصل بالأمس

يوجد بدائل لصياغة الجملة مثل:
آسف أنَّنِي لم أتصل بالأمس
آسف لعدم اتصالي بالأمس

ولكن سؤالي عن استخدام "أنْ" هنا .. هل تعد هنا مصدرية، وهل استخدامها مع "لم" صحيح لغويًّا؟


----------



## elroy

تبدو لي خطأً


----------



## TheLastPharaoh

ان لم- شكلها غلط...حتي إذا وضعت أيهما مفردا بردوا الجملة غلط 
انا مش أستاذ لغة بس اللى اعرفه ان ان- شرطية 
مينفعش تبقي فى الماضى
لم- تنفي فعل ماضى وتيجي مع فعل مضارع يعني
لم يكتب التلميذ الدرس 
انا لو عايز أقول جملتك هقولها:- 
اسف لعدم اتصالي بالأمس... 
اسف اني لم اتصل بالأمس...


----------



## cherine

TheLastPharaoh said:


> انا مش أستاذ لغة بس اللى اعرفه ان ان- شرطية


هذه ليست إنْ الشرطية، بل أنْ المصدرية


ammarsa25 said:


> سؤالي عن استخدام "أنْ" هنا .. هل تعد هنا مصدرية، وهل استخدامها مع "لم" صحيح لغويًّا؟


نعم، أظن أنها أن المصدرية. ولا أظن أن استخدامها مع لم خطأ. بالطبع نتفق جميعًا -على ما يبدو- أن هذا التركيب لا يبدو سليمًا، ولكن هذا في الأغلب سببه أنه ليس استخدامًا شائعًا في الفصحى الحديثة، ولكن عدم شيوعه لا يعني أنه خطأ.

أيضًا وجدت تركيبًا مشابهًا في القرآن، في الآية 131 من سورة الأنعام: ذَٰلِكَ أَن لَّمْ يَكُن رَّبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَىٰ بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ
هنا، مثلما في المثال المذكور في المشاركة الأولى، أنْ بمعنى لأنّ. وبالنسبة للإعراب، فلم أجد إلا هذا:

وقوله "أن لم يكن" يجوز فيه وجهان، أحدهما: أنه على حذف لام العلة أي: ذلك الأمر الذي قَصَصْنا، أو ذلك الإِتيان أو ذلك السؤال لأجل أن لم يكن، فلمَّا حُذِفَت اللامُ احتمل موضعُها الجرَّ والنصبَ كما عُرِفَ غير مرة. والثاني: أن يكون بدلاً من "ذلك".
قال الزمخشري: "ولك أَنْ تجعلَه بدلاً من "ذلك" كقوله:  {وَقَضَيْنَآ إِلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ ٱلأَمْرَ أَنَّ دَابِرَ هَؤُلآءِ مَقْطُوعٌ مُّصْبِحِينَ} [الحجر: 22] انتهى. فيجوز أن يكون في محلِّ رفعٍ أو نصب على ما تقدم في ذلك، إلا أن الزمخشري القائل بالبدلية لم يذكر في محل ذلك إلا الرفعَ على خبر مبتدأ مضمر، و "أَنْ" يجوز أن تكونَ الناصبة للمضارع، وأن تكون المخففة واسمها ضمير الشأن، و "لم يكن" في محل رفع خبرها، وهي نظير قوله {أَلاَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلاً}  [طه: 89] وقوله: 
2059ـ في فتيةٍ كسيوف الهند قد عَلِمُوا  * أنْ هالكٌ كلُّ مَنْ يَحْفَى ويَنْتَعِلُ

من كتاب الدر المصون للحلبي. (المصدر)


----------



## cherine

تعديل:
أعتذر عن الخطأ. ليست المصدرية. فكما قال المصدر الحلبي في كتابه: يجوز أن تكون الناصبة للمضارع، وأن تكون المخففة واسمها ضمير الشأن.

ووجدت نفس المعلومة في كتاب آخر يعرب الآية كالتالي:
(ذلِكَ) اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ وخبره، ما بعده أي ذلك مؤكد. أو خبر لمبتدأ محذوف أي الأمر ذلك.
(أَنْ) مخففة من الثقيلة واسمها محذوف والتقدير أنه.
(لَمْ يَكُنْ) فعل مضارع ناقص مجزوم بالسكون.
(رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ) اسمها وخبرها.
(الْقُرى) مضاف إليه.
(بِظُلْمٍ) متعلقان بمهلك أو بالضمير المستتر فيه. وأن المخففة وما بعدها في تأويل مصدر في محل جر بحرف الجر المحذوف، والجار والمجرور متعلقان بمحذوف خبر المبتدأ ذلك. والجملة الاسمية (وَأَهْلُها غافِلُونَ) في محل نصب حال بعد واو الحال.


----------

